# Lowlands BBQ Championship, Sept. 13-14, Belgium



## GeertV (Jan 30, 2014)

Hi all,

The Belgian BBQ Team Matthias organises the first *KCBS  sanctioned *Lowlands BBQ Championship, in cooperation with the Dutch BBQ  Foundation (Tony Stone Competition).
The competition will take place on September 13th and 14th 2014 in Diksmuide, Belgium.
Eight courses must be handed in divided over two days:
    4 classic KCBS dishes (chicken, pork ribs, pork shoulder, beef brisket)
    4 dishes European Style: 1 pork and 1 kangaroo, the others have to be decided (fish, ...)

The prize money is 12.000 $ and the winner will be in the final draw for an invitation to The Jack 2015.

You can find more information on our site (Lowlands BBQ Championship) and follow us on Facebook (http://www.facebook.com/BBQderlagelanden)

I hope to meet some of you there!

Best regards,
Geert


----------



## boozer (Jan 30, 2014)

Welcome to the forums!  Sounds like an awesome event! for $12,000 bucks I'm half tempted to fly over there and see if I can't win that! Er, what Y'all think the luggage fee would be for an 1100 lb pit?


----------



## Max1 (Jan 30, 2014)

Does anyone else ever get the feeling that 90% of the new people that sign up on this site are just advertising bot, or is it just me? I see this often, someone will sign up on this site and post on post and they never return, and it is usually to advertise something, or post up a servey.....


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Jan 30, 2014)

Max said:


> Does anyone else ever get the feeling that 90% of the new people that sign up on this site are just advertising bot, or is it just me? I see this often, someone will sign up on this site and post on post and they never return, and it is usually to advertise something, or post up a servey.....


 No, probably not 90% but a LOT of them.  Some of them seem to school (maybe college or high school) kids trying to get us to do their research for them.  You can usually tell by the tone of the post, and YES by the ads in the very first post.

I usually like to poke the trolls with my pointy stick, but it must be MIA right now.


----------



## Max1 (Jan 30, 2014)

I know I like to read your work, make me laugh.


----------



## boozer (Jan 30, 2014)

Actually,  when you look at the decimal point,  it might be only 12 dollars.


----------



## GeertV (Feb 6, 2014)

Our website is updated with much needed program, jury and competition information for the teams and judges. Go check it out!

PS I also changed the decimal point


----------



## GeertV (Mar 27, 2014)

Hi fellow smokers,

We've been working hard setting up our contest. It's gonna be great! Besides the fish, all dishes are known. In the mean time you can also find the Rules & Regulations on our website.
I hope I will meet a lot of you there!

Geert

Lowlands BBQ Championship
https://www.facebook.com/BBQderlagelanden


----------



## GeertV (Jul 1, 2014)

To all the teams, judges and future judges who haven't registered yet: this is the perfect time to DO so if you want to enjoy your vacation with peace of mind
For the ones interested in becoming a judge, a Judging Class is held on  Saturday morning (Sept. 13th) by our American KCBS Reps. Entry fee is  only 75euro!
Carolyn Wells, president of the KCBS will be attending our contest: the first in Europe! It will be a unique chance to meet her.

Hope to see you all there!

Have a lot of fun (grilling
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)!
Geert


----------



## Bosko (Jul 1, 2014)

You payin airfair and lodging to Europe.............


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Jul 1, 2014)

Bosko said:


> You payin airfair and lodging to Europe.............


 If, I am in, too.  KCBS Certified Judge here.  Should be worth a little upgrade on the plan, huh?


----------



## bigwheel (Jul 1, 2014)

Best of fortunes on the event. Keep us posted on how it turns out.


----------

